# Fishing report, Chokoloskee, three days, 17 Nov



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We did three days last week out of Chokoloskee and found a variety of fish along the outer coastline and back into the interior of the Ten Thousand islands area. I'll keep this report brief and let the photos do most of the talking... This was the scene that first morning, headed towards the nearest pass from the island...









We found good numbers of smaller speckled trout at several spots - then finally found some good sized ones fresh in from the Gulf (the first of many to come all the way to next spring) and kept a few for the table. each day...









On the second day we ran into several big schools of black drum, pushing along at the surface on a very calm day so you could see them coming from a distance... All of them were 10 to 20lbs and eager to eat any lures we presented...








They were so hungry that we had several double hookups and went on to catch and release nearly ten of them (and every one of them pulling really hard on fairly light spinning gear...). 

For the last two days we also found good numbers of tarpon still enjoying relatively warm water this late in the fall - but we never hooked any. The fish were both outside and back up inside the one interior bay we checked and ranged from 10 to 20lbs all the way up to around 60 to 70lbs... not something you'd expect in mid-November...

We also found a few snook each day but one of them was a big one, measuring right at 33", the slot limit. She was carefully released to fight another day...








Here's Bob and Andy Strawbridge from Indianapolis with Bob's trophy... 

To round out this week so far, I was also able to take a morning and do a bit of exploring out in the freshwater Everglades in western Broward county where good numbers of small (and not so small) peacock bass were holding in roadside canals... Flies were the ticket that day and I quit counting after catching and releasing more than ten on my 7wt. They were small, quite dark, but very feisty slamming a clouser over and over again.. Great fun!









That's it for this week and we still haven't had hardly a bit of cold weather this fall..

Tight Lines
Bob LeMay
"Be a hero... take a kid fishing"


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Very nice report, thanks


----------



## Yeticrusher01 (Nov 16, 2021)

Awesome! Thanks for the report! Happy to hear you had a successful time


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Love that sunrise!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Hope you put the filet knife to work on the peacock bass.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

All the peas were released and must admit that I’m just beginning to fish them a bit (wanting to be able to put an occasional angler on them…).

Although my early years were in freshwater a long time ago (mid sixties, TVA system, north Alabama…), I’ve been a salt or brackish guy since I first came down here in 1971.

Funny how the circle closes…


----------



## JVala (Feb 13, 2018)

As usual a super report, thanks Capt.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Great report, Capt. Bob. Those peacocks are fun. Pound for pound, one of the hardest fighting fish swimming in the sweet water.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Great report but ever since a site upgrade earlier this year I no longer see pictures from only some members. I am going to guess its related to the type of photo. I am using Chrome browser and I looked through the Site Help forum and did not find any information about this problem. Does anyone else have similar issues and any find a resolution?


----------



## Clwise12 (Dec 5, 2020)

Sweet snook!


----------



## devildog (Jun 12, 2017)

As always, great report💪😉


----------



## boneappetite (Sep 5, 2015)

Love that first picture and the report!


----------



## AZFJ60 (Apr 29, 2021)

Sweet pea! Pun intended. Bucket list fish, for sure.


----------

